# Hallmark Xmas



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

errr Hallmark in CityStars are advertising Christmas Day, SUNDAY 25th December 

It's a Tuesday  

I did very politely tell the assistants, who called the Manager - they were all amazed:clap2::clap2::clap2:
me too :eyebrows::eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Christmas Day was a Sunday in 2011. They just went to last year's calendars in the stock room to check


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Christmas Day was a Sunday in 2011. They just went to last year's calendars in the stock room to check


Is this an example of Egyptian recycling :eyebrows::eyebrows:

or cost cutting 

or just sillyness


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Is this an example of Egyptian recycling :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> or cost cutting
> 
> or just sillyness


it's a very good example of the "aykalamness" in ths country


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you sure it's not been there since last year? I still see Happy New year in some windows


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Are you sure it's not been there since last year? I still see Happy New year in some windows


Now that is not such a stupid thought - actually not to be ruled out from the possible reasons. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

I think the stock room one is unlikely cus it was in very good condition, not ripped, faded or distressed. Impossible for a storeroom to be that well managed 

I did offer to correct the sign if the manager lent me his pen :eyebrows:


----------



## alexvw (Mar 10, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Are you sure it's not been there since last year? I still see Happy New year in some windows


Not all that stupid, as it was New Year yesterday :S


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

alexvw said:


> Not all that stupid, as it was New Year yesterday :S




lol not with snow and Christmas bells along side it


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> lol not with snow and Christmas bells along side it


IF that's the case then it would never be CHristmas here....SNOW? LMAO!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

charleen said:


> IF that's the case then it would never be CHristmas here....SNOW? LMAO!!!


 

the laugh is on you... we had snow about 3 years ago, didnt last long but definitely had snow, poor DeadGuy was so mad because he had just left Cairo when friends phoned him to tell him it was snowing .. I stood at the window watching it fall into the river


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> the laugh is on you... we had snow about 3 years ago, didnt last long but definitely had snow, poor DeadGuy was so mad because he had just left Cairo when friends phoned him to tell him it was snowing .. I stood at the window watching it fall into the river


It snowed last year in Alex, there is even a video somewhere


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The very fist time I arrived in Cairo it was raining and I had always believed that it didn't rain here lol ... no WWW in daily use then


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Snow or hailstone?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Snow or hailstone?




Snow... we have had hailstones a couple of times


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

although of course it's not snow as we know it not thick stick your tongue out to catch the flakes ... it was gone after about 30 minutes but nice to see..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

If it was in Cairo must be 4 years ago because I was definitely not here, I would remember something like that


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I think it was quite localised... Zamalek got a good hit lol


----------

